
IPad as the new Flash - mcav
http://www.zeldman.com/2010/10/17/ipad-as-the-new-flash/
======
bergie
While web services don't have similar monetization options (quite few services
survive having a paywall, leaving advertisement as the only common
monetization model), the clear advantage is the cross-platform aspect. We had
some discussion about this regarding Linux desktops recently:

<http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/the_web_and_the_free_desktop/>

